# NOS Dura Ace hub set



## rustystone2112 (Aug 14, 2022)

NOS Dura Ace hub set with cassette


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 14, 2022)

How many spokes?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 14, 2022)

36


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 24, 2022)

50$


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 25, 2022)

No deal


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 26, 2022)

$100


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 26, 2022)

No deal


----------

